# nearly 100 million Dogs in USA.



## preop (Jun 7, 2012)

Most will be running wild if shtf, feeding on dead humans, learning to consider as a food source. Better think about what that will mean\, for sleeping on the ground, your youngsters and elderly, etc. A pack, coming out of the dark, silently, is going to be all over you before you can fire a shot, most likely.


----------

